# precut vinyl numbers and letters



## tiffsteez (Jun 18, 2007)

My business is still small and I don't want to spend the money at this time for a cutter. Can anyone please tell me where I can buy precut vinyl letters and numbers like the ones used for sports shirts. Has any one tried the ones you get at Hobby lobby? Or am I even looking at the right thing? Please help
Thanks,
Tiffany


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

There are several places to have this done. Ace Transfer Company, and stahls. good luck. ... JB


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Tiffany, 

Let me know if you come up w/a source on this. I'm looking for the same thing. Stahls & Dalco haven't been able to help me thus far.

Thanks & good luck to you!


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

I just tried the link listed above and the site doesn't appear to have what I'm looking for either. I'll try giving them a call on Monday. Keep me posted on your findings, PLEASE!

Thanks!


----------



## Sports4Less (Jun 15, 2009)

I use the numbers from Stahls all the time. They also have a way of ordering the names and numbers already laid out so all you have to do is press them. Here is the link for the ones that you need- Standard Pre Cut Letters Numbers | Stahls' ID


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks, marsha! i just visited their website. i will give them a call on monday. however, it doesn't look like they have what i'm looking for. thanks again!


----------



## FarmerLarry (Sep 11, 2009)

tiff, 
Try this link. I know it says plastisol transfers but some offer such things your looking for, But in Plastisol form

Larry
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------

